# Deactivated for not taking Service Dog



## raybjr63 (Feb 26, 2019)

Hi, not sure if anybody was ever in my situation. I have been driving for over 3.5 years and have over 7200 rides with a great 4.92 rating. I have always accepted and taken service dogs and other animals as well. Matter of fact the same week I was deactivated I had taken a dog home from a veterinarian. 

My story is this one particular ride I arrived at Walmart. A woman had a large dog on a leash and it was very dirty. The dog also did not have any vest on displaying that it was a service dog. I understand the rule now and that uber may have sent the policy out but I probably like many other things accepted the agreement without reading it. I truly thought the rider needed to provide some documentation as to the fact the dog was indeed a service dog. Well because I refused this ride I am now out of luck and deactivated.

Anyway I am sick over this and was wondering if there was anything I could do to correct this situation. This was just a case of thinking this was my first ride of the night and was afraid it would of been my last because my car would of been totally trashed. I would of never been able to take another customer after that ride.

Thanks for listening. 
Ray


----------



## MoonlightingPHD (Feb 11, 2019)

Lie. State that you're unaware of situation being brought forward by the passenger. Passenger was a no-show and you moved on. Apologize for the misunderstanding, state that you are aware of the service dog policy and will continue to uphold it according to Uber's terms-of-service.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

MoonlightingPHD said:


> Lie. State that you're unaware of situation. Passenger was a no-show and you moved on. Apologize for the misunderstanding, state that you are aware of the service dog policy and will continue to uphold it according to Uber's terms-of-service.


Ive had to agree to the service dog policy on 3 separate occasions, that excuse aint gonna fly.


----------



## raybjr63 (Feb 26, 2019)

MoonlightingPHD said:


> Lie. State that you're unaware of situation. Passenger was a no-show and you moved on. Apologize for the misunderstanding, state that you are aware of the service dog policy and will continue to uphold it according to Uber's terms-of-service.
> [/QUOTE
> I told them I was not aware you needed documentation. Which I wasn't.


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

raybjr63 said:


> The dog also did not have any vest on displaying that it was a service dog. I understand the rule now and that uber may have sent the policy out but I probably like many other things accepted the agreement without reading it. I truly thought the rider needed to provide some documentation as to the fact the dog was indeed a service dog. Well because I refused this ride I am now out of luck and deactivated.


The dog doesn't need to have a vest on and the rider doesn't need to provide documentation. You're legally allowed to ask two questions.

1. Is this a service animal required because of a disability?

2. What task is it trained to perform?

That's it. If they answer the above two questions, they're good to go, according to the law.

More on service animals can be found in this link:



Redirecting…



As far as what you can do now, you could plead ignorance and ask for forgiveness at a Greenlight hub location or accept your fate and move on.


----------



## raybjr63 (Feb 26, 2019)

Pax Collector said:


> The dog doesn't need to have a vest on and the rider doesn't need to provide documentation. You're legally allowed to ask two questions.
> 
> 1. Is this a service animal required because of a disability?
> 
> ...


Well I was told I could not appeal through email or a greenlight hub so I guess that's it. Thanks


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

raybjr63 said:


> Hi, not sure if anybody was ever in my situation. I have been driving for over 3.5 years and have over 7200 rides with a great 4.92 rating. I have always accepted and taken service dogs and other animals as well. Matter of fact the same week I was deactivated I had taken a dog home from a veterinarian.
> 
> My story is this one particular ride I arrived at Walmart. A woman had a large dog on a leash and it was very dirty. The dog also did not have any vest on displaying that it was a service dog. I understand the rule now and that uber may have sent the policy out but I probably like many other things accepted the agreement without reading it. I truly thought the rider needed to provide some documentation as to the fact the dog was indeed a service dog. Well because I refused this ride I am now out of luck and deactivated.
> 
> ...


You're 99.999% done. I've never heard of anyone getting back on Uber after rejecting a service dog. Maybe try Lyft?


----------



## MoonlightingPHD (Feb 11, 2019)

goneubering said:


> You're 99.999% done. I've never heard of anyone getting back on Uber after rejecting a service dog. Maybe try Lyft?


Change your legal name to Michael Vick. Get a different car and car insurance company. Reapply to Uber and tell them you love dogs.


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

raybjr63 said:


> Hi, not sure if anybody was ever in my situation. I have been driving for over 3.5 years and have over 7200 rides with a great 4.92 rating. I have always accepted and taken service dogs and other animals as well. Matter of fact the same week I was deactivated I had taken a dog home from a veterinarian.
> 
> My story is this one particular ride I arrived at Walmart. A woman had a large dog on a leash and it was very dirty. The dog also did not have any vest on displaying that it was a service dog. I understand the rule now and that uber may have sent the policy out but I probably like many other things accepted the agreement without reading it. I truly thought the rider needed to provide some documentation as to the fact the dog was indeed a service dog. Well because I refused this ride I am now out of luck and deactivated.
> 
> ...


when did it happen abs when were you deactivated?


----------



## Ribak (Jun 30, 2017)

raybjr63 said:


> Hi, not sure if anybody was ever in my situation. I have been driving for over 3.5 years and have over 7200 rides with a great 4.92 rating. I have always accepted and taken service dogs and other animals as well. Matter of fact the same week I was deactivated I had taken a dog home from a veterinarian.
> 
> My story is this one particular ride I arrived at Walmart. A woman had a large dog on a leash and it was very dirty. The dog also did not have any vest on displaying that it was a service dog. I understand the rule now and that uber may have sent the policy out but I probably like many other things accepted the agreement without reading it. I truly thought the rider needed to provide some documentation as to the fact the dog was indeed a service dog. Well because I refused this ride I am now out of luck and deactivated.
> 
> ...


What are your other violations? One simple refusal would not result in deactivation. Six months ago, I consistently stopped taking any pets. Still driving.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Ribak said:


> What are your other violations? One simple refusal would not result in deactivation. Six months ago, I consistently stopped taking any pets. Still driving.


I'm pretty sure that these days, refusing a service animal is a one and done and there's no coming back from it. If OP had denied it up front and claimed it was a no show, etc... he might have had a chance.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

You have been added to the pile of others deactivated for refusing an animal. Lots of other threads of people who met your same fate. Never refuse ANY animal or you will be toasted if the pax complains.

I take all animals but understand some don't want to. If you don 't want to take an animal, as you approach and see an animal never stop, keep going, cancel. If your ever contacted by Uber about it you can say you had an explosive case of diarrhea . OR, if they catch you by surprise and you are already stopped shout OMG MY CAR IS STARTING TO OVERHEAT I HAVE TO GO! cancel.

The point is there are other ways of doing the same thing without risking deactivation by refusing an animal.


----------



## HyundaiBigDog (Dec 15, 2018)

Exactly. Unless you're willing to take all dogs, *keep driving and don't make contact with the pax *when you see a dog. I had a long trip with a dog that sat in my trunk. It left tons of pet hair, took photos, Got $20 for the cleaning fee, and the pax 1 stared me! I don't take dogs anymore.


----------



## amazinghl (Oct 31, 2018)




----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

HyundaiBigDog said:


> Exactly. Unless you're willing to take all dogs, *keep driving and don't make contact with the pax *when you see a dog. I had a long trip with a dog that sat in my trunk. It left tons of pet hair, took photos, Got $20 for the cleaning fee, and the pax 1 stared me! I don't take dogs anymore.


Dog in trunk??!!


----------



## Winant (Feb 13, 2019)

1200 rides here. In the last month, I have had 2 instances of refusing "service dogs."

First one was a woman who ordered a ride, she entered first without a dog, then her husband or bf tried to enter with a little lap dog.

Me: "Is that a service animal?"
Entitled Pax: "It's an emotional support dog."
Me: "What task is the animal trained to perform?"
Entitlee Pax: *gets pissy, tells guy to leave, she leaves after him.

I drive away, get ping from same passenger while I'm down the block, ignore it and continue about my day.

Three hours later I get the deactivation due to refusal of service for a "federally protected trait." I plead my case via email, then via phone call the next day. They told me I will remain deactivated for at least 48 hours while they complete their investigation. Two days later I'm back online after acknowledging their service animal policy, after they clarified that an EMOTIONAL SUPPORT DOG IS NOT A FEDERALLY PROTECTED TRAIT under the ADA guidelines.

Fast forward a few weeks. I get a ping request for a ride at the airport. Husband is ordering it for his wife. I get a text that she has a small dog with her. At least she let me know before i arrived.

I call her.

Me: "I understand you have a service dog with you. Is the service animal required for a disability?"
Pax: "yes, it's an emotional support dog."
Me: "What task is the service animal trained to perform?"
Pax: "Is there a problem? She was on the flight with me. I have papers. She's in a carrier."
Me: "ok, no problem."

By this time I have now gone through the airport and now exited. I pull into a nearby hotel.

Next phone call is to Uber support.

Me: "I have a ride request at the airport and the passenger is telling me she has an emotional support dog. I am refusing service as this is not a real service animal."

Uber: _Reading from script_ "If you are uncomfortable completing a ride, we allow our driver partners to cancel."
Me: "But I don't want to cancel. It is an airport ride and I do not want to be prevented from getting future ride requests at the airport."
Uber: "Sir, I understand your concerns. If you do not wish to complete the ride, you may cancel."
Me: "But I don't want to cancel and be penalized. Can you do it on your end?"
Uber: "We do not have that option to do that."
Me: "Can I call the customer and get them to cancel?"
Uber: Silence. Puts me on hold. *Reads from script: "That would be at the passenger's discretion."
Me: "Thank you." *click.

Passenger texts me: where are you?
Me: *ignore
Pax texts again: ?? Are you on your way?!
Me: *Ignore
Pax calls me. I ignore it as well.

As I am about to text them I am refusing service due to an EMOTIONAL support animal, I get the message that the Pax cancelled. I collect my $3.75.

The cool part was when I get back to the pen, I get a ping right away so I didn't lose my place in line.

On the passenger app, Uber makes it very easy to complain about refusing a service animal. Just know that you do not have to take emotional support dogs but may be deactivated for 48 hours if pax complains while they "investigate."


----------



## HyundaiBigDog (Dec 15, 2018)

goneubering said:


> Dog in trunk??!! :frown:


Yes SUV trunks are part of the cabin.


----------



## raybjr63 (Feb 26, 2019)

Boca Ratman said:


> when did it happen abs when were you deactivated?


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

when?


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

HyundaiBigDog said:


> Yes SUV trunks are part of the cabin.


It sounded bad because it reminded me of Sad Uber's dog in trunk story.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

HyundaiBigDog said:


> Yes SUV trunks are part of the cabin.


https://www.nbcdfw.com/news/local/D...-Service-Due-To-Service-Animal-491295831.html
A complaint filed by a Mansfield woman was sent to arbitration. It outlines several instances where she says Uber drivers denied her service because of her dog, including one last October when the Mansfield woman also said she was told her service dog had to ride in the back of the SUV which is what Mack assumes is where her driver wanted Wella to ride.

"It's not good to separate us from our dog. That dog might be doing something else besides guiding me," she said.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Winant said:


> 1200 rides here. In the last month, I have had 2 instances of refusing "service dogs."
> 
> First one was a woman who ordered a ride, she entered first without a dog, then her husband or bf tried to enter with a little lap dog.
> 
> ...


The reason why you were reactivated is because you did not refuse service to a service dog, they were not service animals. Emo support animals are BS under the law. The problem arises when you get a lying paxhole who claims it's a service animal when it's a support animal. Uber CSR is emotionally and intellectually capable of distinguishing between the two. Best to have dash cam footage of your interaction with paxhole.


----------



## HyundaiBigDog (Dec 15, 2018)

This whole service dog thing is so messed up. Rideshare drivers are not public transportation. If I want to decline to give someone a ride on the basis of race, sexual orientation, having a service dog, or any other stupid or not stupid reason, that should be my right.

I should be able to decline any ride, without explanation required.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

HyundaiBigDog said:


> This whole service dog thing is so messed up. Rideshare drivers are not public transportation. If I want to decline to give someone a ride on the basis of race, sexual orientation, having a service dog, or any other stupid or not stupid reason, that should be my right.


You are a cheap gypsy-taxi, the laws apply to taxis so the law applies to you.


----------



## tez t (Mar 3, 2017)

raybjr63 said:


> Hi, not sure if anybody was ever in my situation. I have been driving for over 3.5 years and have over 7200 rides with a great 4.92 rating. I have always accepted and taken service dogs and other animals as well. Matter of fact the same week I was deactivated I had taken a dog home from a veterinarian.
> 
> My story is this one particular ride I arrived at Walmart. A woman had a large dog on a leash and it was very dirty. The dog also did not have any vest on displaying that it was a service dog. I understand the rule now and that uber may have sent the policy out but I probably like many other things accepted the agreement without reading it. I truly thought the rider needed to provide some documentation as to the fact the dog was indeed a service dog. Well because I refused this ride I am now out of luck and deactivated.
> 
> ...


i immediately went to uber eats and delivery jobbs right after i was forced to accept the terms for service pet............I did one dog ride before uber's new agreement of service animals..the car smelt like dog, hair everywhere.....it took a whole crazy week to get the smell out and that hair is unbearable...........

I work for a major airline..so I know how stupid people are with these emotional support everything animals.....

never...


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

Ribak said:


> What are your other violations? One simple refusal would not result in deactivation. Six months ago, I consistently stopped taking any pets. Still driving.


One straight *refusal* to take a service animal is automatic and permanent deactivation. Zero tolerance.

If there is no clear-cut _refusal_ to take a service animal, just two "credible complaints" are also an automatic death sentence...with "credible" being in the eyes of Uber.

If you're still driving, you've just been lucky not to draw any complaints. Don't push your luck!


----------



## Ribak (Jun 30, 2017)

JimKE said:


> One straight *refusal* to take a service animal is automatic and permanent deactivation. Zero tolerance.
> 
> If there is no clear-cut _refusal_ to take a service animal, just two "credible complaints" are also an automatic death sentence...with "credible" being in the eyes of Uber.
> 
> If you're still driving, you've just been lucky not to draw any complaints. Don't push your luck!


It depends on how you "refuse"

install the silent whistle APP on your phone. Even the best trained dogs will start whimpering in pain.
keep signage handy in your car "I love dogs....they're delicious"
"accidentally" shut the door on the dogs tail or paw.

#1 results in 100% cancellations by the pax.
#2 results in cancellations 50-75% of the time....but with a 1 star rating in response.
#3 is the best. 100% cancellation by the pax. Plus, a clean up fee from UBER for the blood stains.


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

Lyft is hiring


----------



## BetterGet5Stars (Dec 16, 2017)

i took a dog and spent an hour cleaning the hair out. but he said if i didn't want to take the dog, it was cool, he'd just ask for another uber.

I can't see why this isn't the attitude of all passengers. just tell the driver, or ffs, pay them extra $5 for pick up, on Uber you know. Maybe pay for it out of their billions. 

yeah deactivating you for that is unbelievable, especially in the situation you described but of course this is very poor foolish attempt at management of the issue.

my god the animal should be clean , nobody should be forced to take a filthy animal in their car or risk deactivation.

I offered myself as service animal to blind customer, I led him around the grocery store. i think we should be treated at least as well as a service animal. i mean, that's what we are.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

BetterGet5Stars said:


> i took a dog and spent an hour cleaning the hair out. but he said if i didn't want to take the dog, it was cool, he'd just ask for another uber.
> 
> I can't see why this isn't the attitude of all passengers. just tell the driver, or ffs, pay them extra $5 for pick up, on Uber you know. Maybe pay for it out of their billions.
> 
> ...


Did you put in for a cleaning fee? Would have paid more than $5 for the pick up...


----------



## Acheese11 (Nov 8, 2018)

sorry you were deactivated (i'm deactivated from lyft and uber for 3 minor tickets) but come on even if the dog was very dirty, you can brush out the hair, even with damp paper towels if you have no cleaning supplies. I am also a dog walker and sometimes take the dog for rides. Sometimes I forget to wipe down where she sat. It's not that big of a deal. I don't think you should have been deactivated though!! I also don't think I should have been deactivated but I'm sure many people will disagree. 

In the meantime I am doing postmates, instacart, dog walking, and medical transcription. I won't be able to make nearly as much on Lyft/Uber. From what I am reading, I probably won't even be reactivated when the tickets roll off in two months. Kinda sucks a lot.


----------



## welikecamping (Nov 27, 2018)

I've taken two dogs in 960 rides. Neither were service animals and I did not question them, but then I am a dog person, so I have ways to deal with their mess. First off, I have a large plastic cover that goes over the entire back seat. If there is a dog involved with the ride, then the passenger will need to wait while I install this seat cover. Secondly, if the animal is in a carrier, I simply don't see a problem. I've never had a complaint or a problem with this approach.


----------



## June132017 (Jun 13, 2017)

So with 7,200 rides did this guy get corrupt over time and break the rules?


----------



## Freddie Blimeau (Oct 10, 2016)

June132017 said:


> So with 7,200 rides did this guy get corrupt over time and break the rules?


See, like I got to ask about this too, you know, cause like if this guy has more than 7K rides & this fantastic rating & all that, how could he not know the policy and all that, you know?


----------



## kc ub'ing! (May 27, 2016)

Walmart pick up. Tsk tsk tsk...


----------



## Pawtism (Aug 22, 2017)

HyundaiBigDog said:


> Exactly. Unless you're willing to take all dogs, *keep driving and don't make contact with the pax *when you see a dog. I had a long trip with a dog that sat in my trunk. It left tons of pet hair, took photos, Got $20 for the cleaning fee, and the pax 1 stared me! I don't take dogs anymore.


I hate to support this view, so playing devil's advocate here. However, if it's your (not you personally Hyundai, the proverbal "you / your") stated goal to violate federal (and usually state) law, and be a general ******bag by discriminating against disabled people, etc. This probably is the best way to do it. Again, I do not endorse this, but by doing this, you might buy yourself the one chance freebie. Uber isn't stupid, they know you avoided the service dog, but because it's not clear cut (as in, you didn't have the argument with the pax about it), they may give you the one freebie (the second time you'll get deactivated, even if you really did have some kind of bathroom issue, etc.). Personally, I would endorse the asking the two questions, getting the responses and behavior on dash cam, and weeding out the fakers, while helping those who actually need their service animal plan (which is not only the ethical way to do it, but the legal way too).

However, as stated before, if it's your sole goal to make a ****** out of yourself, this is probably the best way to go about that.




Winant said:


> 1200 rides here. In the last month, I have had 2 instances of refusing "service dogs."
> 
> First one was a woman who ordered a ride, she entered first without a dog, then her husband or bf tried to enter with a little lap dog.
> 
> ...


Make sure you're getting them saying it's an emotional support animal on dashcam. They call up and lie saying it's a service dog, but if you have them telling you it's an ESA on dashcam, they'll reactivate you (a few members here have done it several times). ESAs are NOT federally protected.


----------



## bonum exactoris (Mar 2, 2019)

raybjr63 said:


> Hi, not sure if anybody was ever in my situation. I have been driving for over 3.5 years and have over 7200 rides with a great 4.92 rating. I have always accepted and taken service dogs and other animals as well. Matter of fact the same week I was deactivated I had taken a dog home from a veterinarian.
> 
> My story is this one particular ride I arrived at Walmart. A woman had a large dog on a leash and it was very dirty. The dog also did not have any vest on displaying that it was a service dog. I understand the rule now and that uber may have sent the policy out but I probably like many other things accepted the agreement without reading it. I truly thought the rider needed to provide some documentation as to the fact the dog was indeed a service dog. Well because I refused this ride I am now out of luck and deactivated.
> 
> ...


Your argument is NOT with uber
it's with _Americans_ with _Disabilities_ Act (ADA)

Uber is only following the Law.
Like U should of


----------



## Pawtism (Aug 22, 2017)

Ribak said:


> It depends on how you "refuse"
> 
> install the silent whistle APP on your phone. Even the best trained dogs will start whimpering in pain.
> keep signage handy in your car "I love dogs....they're delicious"
> ...


#1 is a Misdemeanor in most states, and believe it or not, is something that is touched on in most distraction trainings, so may not phase the dog at all.
#2 will either get you a 1 star (along with no tip for sure) or an awkward laugh, but I'm not sure why you would expect a cancellation from it. It's not like someone is going to actually believe you are going to eat their dog.
#3 is a Felony in most states and will certainly result in you being deactivated anyway (you're actually better off just refusing than #3, at least you don't wind up paying medical bill and become a felon that way).


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

bonum exactoris said:


> Your argument is NOT with uber
> it's with _Americans_ with _Disabilities_ Act (ADA)
> 
> Uber is only following the Law.
> Like U should of


I know you're kinda new here, but don't EVER try to introduce either _facts, logic, _or_ *LAW*_ to any discussion involving service animals!



HyundaiBigDog said:


> This whole service dog thing is so messed up. Rideshare drivers are not public transportation. If I want to decline to give someone a ride on the basis of race, sexual orientation, having a service dog, or any other stupid or not stupid reason, that should be my right.
> 
> I should be able to decline any ride, without explanation required.


Please let us know how that works out for you.


----------



## TXUbering (May 9, 2018)

If you need an emotional support animal to venture into the general public then maybe you're not ready to be out in public.


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

I keep a thick blanket in my trunk. If I get a PAX with Dog. I put the blanket down and ask PAX and Pup to use the blanket. I've had maybe 5 dogs in 2000 rides. One was quite large, the rest lap-dogs. Never been a problem. Go along to get along. But if a situation involving some Great-Dane sized dog (that wouldn't fit in my car anyway) got me deactivated, I would just move on with my life, and leave Ride-hail as a 'job,' in the rearview mirror.


----------



## CJfrom619 (Apr 27, 2017)

raybjr63 said:


> Hi, not sure if anybody was ever in my situation. I have been driving for over 3.5 years and have over 7200 rides with a great 4.92 rating. I have always accepted and taken service dogs and other animals as well. Matter of fact the same week I was deactivated I had taken a dog home from a veterinarian.
> 
> My story is this one particular ride I arrived at Walmart. A woman had a large dog on a leash and it was very dirty. The dog also did not have any vest on displaying that it was a service dog. I understand the rule now and that uber may have sent the policy out but I probably like many other things accepted the agreement without reading it. I truly thought the rider needed to provide some documentation as to the fact the dog was indeed a service dog. Well because I refused this ride I am now out of luck and deactivated.
> 
> ...


Who cares how messy the dog was and the potential to make a mess. Uber and Lyft will pay you a cleaning fee. Ive been paid thousands of dollars just in cleaning fees. Done worry if a rider makes a mess or their pet. Take pictures, file a claim, clean it up and move on. I've takin probably over a hundred dogs..most clean some dirty and hairy but always get paid a cleaning fee if they make a mess regardless if its a service dog or not.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

CJfrom619 said:


> Who cares how messy the dog was and the potential to make a mess. Uber and Lyft will pay you a cleaning fee. Ive been paid thousands of dollars just in cleaning fees. Done worry if a rider makes a mess or their pet. Take pictures, file a claim, clean it up and move on. I've takin probably over a hundred dogs..most clean some dirty and hairy but always get paid a cleaning fee if they make a mess regardless if its a service dog or not.


That's a TON of dogs!!


----------



## CJfrom619 (Apr 27, 2017)

I live in San Diego..people love their dogs over here and feel the need to take them everywhere.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

steveK2016 said:


> https://www.nbcdfw.com/news/local/D...-Service-Due-To-Service-Animal-491295831.html
> A complaint filed by a Mansfield woman was sent to arbitration. It outlines several instances where she says Uber drivers denied her service because of her dog, including one last October when the Mansfield woman also said she was told her service dog had to ride in the back of the SUV which is what Mack assumes is where her driver wanted Wella to ride.
> 
> "It's not good to separate us from our dog. That dog might be doing something else besides guiding me," she said.





raybjr63 said:


> Hi, not sure if anybody was ever in my situation. I have been driving for over 3.5 years and have over 7200 rides with a great 4.92 rating. I have always accepted and taken service dogs and other animals as well. Matter of fact the same week I was deactivated I had taken a dog home from a veterinarian.
> 
> My story is this one particular ride I arrived at Walmart. A woman had a large dog on a leash and it was very dirty. The dog also did not have any vest on displaying that it was a service dog. I understand the rule now and that uber may have sent the policy out but I probably like many other things accepted the agreement without reading it. I truly thought the rider needed to provide some documentation as to the fact the dog was indeed a service dog. Well because I refused this ride I am now out of luck and deactivated.
> 
> ...


By now
No ONE HAS AN EXCUSE FOR NOT TAKING SERVICE DOGS.


----------



## AuxCordBoston (Dec 3, 2016)

Acheese11 said:


> sorry you were deactivated (i'm deactivated from lyft and uber for 3 minor tickets) but come on even if the dog was very dirty, you can brush out the hair, even with damp paper towels if you have no cleaning supplies. I am also a dog walker and sometimes take the dog for rides. Sometimes I forget to wipe down where she sat. It's not that big of a deal. I don't think you should have been deactivated though!! I also don't think I should have been deactivated but I'm sure many people will disagree.
> 
> In the meantime I am doing postmates, instacart, dog walking, and medical transcription. I won't be able to make nearly as much on Lyft/Uber. From what I am reading, I probably won't even be reactivated when the tickets roll off in two months. Kinda sucks a lot.


3 tickets within 3 yrs?


----------



## Acheese11 (Nov 8, 2018)

yeah, some people think that sounds excessive, I surely do not. I live in south jersey and the cops pull you over for driving, or parking, or breathing, or existing.


----------



## Z129 (May 30, 2018)

TXUbering said:


> If you need an emotional support animal to venture into the general public then maybe you're not ready to be out in public.


I'd rather see people out and about enjoying their life with a dog by their side rather than be trapped in their home due to a phobia/anxiety/etc.. All I ask is that people with emotional support animals take responsibility for the actions of their generally untrained animals.

I don't encounter many service animals as a night driver, but I do encounter the occasional purse dog being passed off as an emotional support animal. It is generally a shaky chihuahua who looks traumatized from being taken to a loud club.


----------



## raybjr63 (Feb 26, 2019)

Isn't it funny that when asking support on the phone if I can be reactivated they say:

Your account has been permanently deactivated but thanks for being a platinum driver. lol 

Makes me want to reach through the line and choke them.....lol


----------



## Freddie Blimeau (Oct 10, 2016)

CJfrom619 said:


> always get paid a cleaning fee if they make a mess regardless if its a service dog or not.


Well see like you've been lucky & all that, man, cause like a lot of drivers complain about not getting paid when a service dog makes a mess. All the other drivers say Uber sucks about it & won't give them no cleaning fee.

Lyft is real crappy about it & won't give you your money until you email them a receipt. That's real sucky when they do that.



raybjr63 said:


> Isn't it funny that when asking support on the phone if I can be reactivated they say:
> 
> Your account has been permanently deactivated but thanks for being a platinum driver.


See they're just reading from this stupid cue card so they aren't even paying no attention to the dumb crap they're like reading, you know?


----------



## KD_LA (Aug 16, 2017)

Noticed a funny looking purple dashed line on Google Maps, across a couple of blocks.
Turns out to be the "vegan street fair Los Angeles" today in North Hollywood.
This banner pops up on their website after a few seconds.
I love these words at the bottom: "service dog fraud is a crime" -- if only...


----------



## mikes424 (May 22, 2016)

Question

Is it a prosecutable crime to say your animal is a service animal when it isn't?


----------



## KD_LA (Aug 16, 2017)

mikes424 said:


> Question
> 
> Is it a prosecutable crime to say your animal is a service animal when it isn't?


Apparently, here in CA it is: https://www.shouselaw.com/service-dog.html

Under California *Penal Code 365.7*, the legal definition of service dog fraud is knowingly _and_fraudulently representing yourself, verbally or in writing, to be the owner or trainer of a:

Guide dog;
Signal dog; or
Service dog.
*Penalties under Penal Code 365.7 PC*
Service dog fraud is a misdemeanor in California law.10
The potential penalties include:

Misdemeanor (summary) probation;
Up to six (6) months in county jail; and/or
A fine of up to one thousand dollars ($1,000).


----------



## mikes424 (May 22, 2016)

Thanks.

Just another reason service animals should be registered.


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

well over 15k 5 years uber ,,driving wheelchair van....did all platforms in my city..
i dont feel sorry for you at all. i have had maybe only 10 sevice dogs in my time...ADA ceritifed....sure we all dont like it..
if i have 4 in a row today i will take all 4.
ITS REALLY SIMPLE..WE DONT TAKE WE GET DEACTIVATED......ITS UPFRONT ....DONT NEED OFFICAL RULES..UBER IS NOT AN OFFICAL REAL JOB..JUST GIG JOB ..NO BENIFITS...ONLY ADVICE HOPE YOU CAN DRIVE LYFT...as far as dog dirty...old blanket in trunk works....
its not you only..the rules suck

winamp.
only 1200 rides ..she calls and *****es you are done..i really dont understand all you guys..
the rule sucks it all about the customer..and they lie alot


----------



## Freddie Blimeau (Oct 10, 2016)

bobby747 said:


> well over 15k 5 years uber ,,driving wheelchair van....did all platforms in my city..
> i dont feel sorry for you at all. i have had maybe only 10 sevice dogs in my time...ADA ceritifed....sure we all dont like it..
> if i have 4 in a row today i will take all 4.
> ITS REALLY SIMPLE..WE DONT TAKE WE GET DEACTIVATED......ITS UPFRONT ....DONT NEED OFFICAL RULES..UBER IS NOT AN OFFICAL REAL JOB..JUST GIG JOB ..NO BENIFITS...ONLY ADVICE HOPE YOU CAN DRIVE LYFT...as far as dog dirty...old blanket in trunk works....
> ...


WTF's this guy's story, you know, man?


----------



## Pawtism (Aug 22, 2017)

mikes424 said:


> Question
> 
> Is it a prosecutable crime to say your animal is a service animal when it isn't?


23 States currently make it a law violation (most of those have made it a misdemeanor crime, a few just make it an infraction) to fraudulently claim a dog is a service dog when it isn't (what most people refer to faking a service dog). More states have legislation in the works and may or may not pass it. Very soon we'll be able to say "most states" (at 26, one could make that claim, arguably at 25 you probably could try to make it).

Someone made an article about it that breaks it down better than I could. https://www.propertyware.com/blog/states-fake-service-dog-laws/


----------



## BigBadJohn (Aug 31, 2018)

The dog attacked you. You are now going to sue pax and Uber. Case closed!


----------



## Old Bear (Mar 22, 2019)

steveK2016 said:


> Ive had to agree to the service dog policy on 3 separate occasions, that excuse aint gonna fly.


I get a message or two every week from Lyft reminding me to always pick up critters. Being a good sport, I comply.


----------



## mmn (Oct 23, 2015)

Pawtism said:


> 23 States currently make it a law violation (most of those have made it a misdemeanor crime, a few just make it an infraction) to fraudulently claim a dog is a service dog when it isn't (what most people refer to faking a service dog). More states have legislation in the works and may or may not pass it. Very soon we'll be able to say "most states" (at 26, one could make that claim, arguably at 25 you probably could try to make it).
> 
> Someone made an article about it that breaks it down better than I could. https://www.propertyware.com/blog/states-fake-service-dog-laws/


States? I thought this was a federal issue? ADA and all that. Or is it that the fraudulent part is a states issue?


----------



## Terri Lee (Jun 23, 2016)

raybjr63 said:


> I would of never been able to take another customer after that ride.


And you were correct.


----------



## Pawtism (Aug 22, 2017)

mmn said:


> States? I thought this was a federal issue? ADA and all that. Or is it that the fraudulent part is a states issue?


The ADA (and the FHA and ACAA, neither of which apply to Uber/Lyft though) are federal laws, considered Civil Rights laws, to be specific. However, there are no direct criminal penalties for violation of them. There are some massive fines, a lawsuit can impose damages as well, and in theory (although this is almost never used), a judge could make the punitive damages something other than a fine (such as imprisonment for a set time, although that would likely be challenged, for anything other than "contempt of court" or violation of some other law along with the ADA). If extreme enough, a business could even be closed down (although I'm not aware of anyone actually taking things to that extreme in the modern era).

In order to attach criminal penalties to the violation of the ADA (IE, potential jail time, community service, things of that nature), either federal law would have to be changed to make it a criminal matter as well (yeah, we can't even agree on border security, like that's going to happen), or the states can make it a state level crime (which is what most, if not all, of them did). Most (with a few exceptions that felt they could add things the ADA specifically forbids, such as a requirement to wear a vest) mirrored the ADA in state law, then added a penalty (misdemeanor crime in most states, infraction in a few others), for refusing access to a service dog (and, in most states, they added interference with a service dog, harassment of a service dog, etc.). 23 so far, have gone and either amended those laws, or created new laws, to also include the fraudulent use of a service dog (some making it illegal to call a dog a service dog when it isn't, some to dress it as one, some just to try to go into a place that doesn't allow pets with it).

Wait... what does that mean? Well, in some states I can call a pet (that isn't a service dog) a "service dog", I can put a vest on it and walk around at the dog park like that all day long in front of 100 cops and no problem at all, but the second I try to walk in a grocery store like that, I've committed a crime. In some others, I can call it a service dog all I want but the second I put a vest on it that says "service dog", I've committed the crime. And still, in others, simply saying 'this is a service dog" (when it's not), is a crime (so obviously the rest would be too).

Why are these distinctions important? Well, for example purposes, let's say I'm in a state that makes it a crime to put a vest on it that says "service dog" (they make their law this way because it also says that a service dog has to wear a vest, when the ADA clearly states it doesn't). So, let's say I don't put the vest on it but the law doesn't say I can't call it a "service dog", I just can't put a vest on it, so I go to my grocery store and the manager, knowing the state law says vests, but the ADA says no vests, and that the state law will not be upheld for the vest requirement as a result, simply asks the two questions, and I convincingly lie to both. Have I committed an actual crime? Not really, I mean I'm acting against the spirit of the ADA, but there is no penalty for that, and I haven't violated the state law by putting a service dog vest on a dog that isn't one. Yes, there is one specific state I'm picking on here because they are morons, but I wont' say which. Most of them are pretty well covered.

Bottom line, for criminal penalties (both for refusing access, which most states include, and for faking, which currently 23 states have), it has to be done on the state level (until or unless the American people can get their shit together and make it an actual federal crime, which will probably never happen).


----------



## Robert Larrison (Jun 7, 2018)

ironically the stress and depression you're feeling would make you the ideal candidate for this.
https://www.webmd.com/mental-health/features/animal-assisted-therapy


----------



## forrest m (Feb 21, 2019)

BigBadJohn said:


> The dog attacked you. You are now going to sue pax and Uber. Case closed!


And the animal will be killed, because that is what animal control does to them. Anyone who lies about an an animal bite or attack is an f**g waste of oxygen.

I know a legally blind guy whose dog was impounded and was going to be killed because the ex-manager of a coffee shop who had a personal grudge against that customer, lied to the police claiming the dog was aggressive in the shop. There was a lawsuit, and the customer won. I have been there when that dog has been there many times, and it is the sweetest dog, friendly to everyone. It was nearly killed because of that manager lying about it. She no longer works in that shop, and the dog still comes there.


----------



## mikes424 (May 22, 2016)

Last week I picked up a lady with a dog. I asked and she said it was a service dog. Talking with her she said it was a service dog, not hers but her husband's, a vet with PTSD. He preferred to stay home as much as possible. She took the dog out periodically to give it a change of scenery. Yes, I completed the ride.

My question is this. Even though it was a service dog it was not for the lady who brought it. Would I have gotten in trouble if I declined the ride?


----------



## nickd8775 (Jul 12, 2015)

mikes424 said:


> Last week I picked up a lady with a dog. I asked and she said it was a service dog. Talking with her she said it was a service dog, not hers but her husband's, a vet with PTSD. He preferred to stay home as much as possible. She took the dog out periodically to give it a change of scenery. Yes, I completed the ride.
> 
> My question is this. Even though it was a service dog it was not for the lady who brought it. Would I have gotten in trouble if I declined the ride?


It is technically service dog fraud, kind of like using someone else's placard to park in a handicapped spot. Also, the dog might not even be a service dog, but an emotional support dog, because its purpose is to comfort someone with PTSD


----------



## dens (Apr 25, 2018)

OP first mistake was picking up someone from Walmart . If no dirty dog then pile of sh%t, fat ass angry pax, $3 short ride and no tips.


----------



## GoldenGoji (Apr 30, 2018)

For me, I just don't care anymore if the dog is a service dog or not. Of course when I first started driving people around, I was scared of having a dog that would bite or damage my car, but eventually I stopped giving a damn and my mentality is now "If that dog causes damage, poops, or pees in the car or it attacks me, you're gonna pay for it big time". 

People can easily lie about their service animals anyway. If you ask if it's a service dog, they just say "Yes it is a service dog for diabetes or whatever" even if it really isn't. Our "power" to ask them for the truth is pretty useless to anyone who has no shame in lying about the situation. We have no right to ask for documentation or proof that it's a service animal. All we can rely on is their word, and their word can easily be a big dirty lie.

So far, I have given over 2300 rides in the 10 months I've been driving and I've only had three "service dogs" get in my car. First dog, I think it's more of an "emotional" support dog or a normal pet because of the way it acted (wouldn't stay in place, barks). Second dog I encountered was definitely a normal pet. I picked up a mother and her kid and that dog from a veterinary clinic. The dog kept moving around as well and barked from time to time. The mother even thanked me for taking them because she said other drivers cancelled on her (probably because they already knew it wasn't a service dog). Third dog I had in the car didn't look like a service dog at all. It was the type of dog Paris Hilton would be carrying around in her purse. I think it's a chihuahua or a poodle, whatever, it's so tiny and cute. 

Anyway I do agree with people who say just drive around/pretend you can't find the passenger if you see they have a dog until they cancel on you.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

mikes424 said:


> Last week I picked up a lady with a dog. I asked and she said it was a service dog. Talking with her she said it was a service dog, not hers but her husband's, a vet with PTSD. He preferred to stay home as much as possible. She took the dog out periodically to give it a change of scenery. Yes, I completed the ride.
> 
> My question is this. Even though it was a service dog it was not for the lady who brought it. Would I have gotten in trouble if I declined the ride?


It's not the dog you have to accomodate, but the Service TEAM: the disabled handler and service dog. The law exists to protect the disabled person and their civil rights, not the dog.

Service Dogs that are "off-duty" and out with a non-disabled person are not covered under the ADA protections. Some states do extend the protections to dogs in training, with certified trainers, AFTER they've passed a behavioral test for public access.

That's why the first question should be worded exactly as, "Is that a service animal/dog necessary for a disability?"

Then the second, "What task Is it trained to do to aid you?"

Some pax will be savvy enough to lie through these. That's when observation of the dog's behavior and grooming come into play. Service Dogs almost always have SHORT nails. Like, really short. Many tasks involve the dog pawing at it's handler, and the nails must be almost non-existent to avoid possible injury.

Another good one: a real service animal will not enter your car until the handler tells it to. It will also not go on your seat (unless the handler calls it up there, in which case, boot the handler and continue the trip with the dog... j/k!).


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

I take all pets. I don't care about dog hair, it doesn't bother me. And if my passengers are bothered by it they shouldn't have ordered an Uber.


----------



## Wonkytonk (Jan 28, 2018)

GoldenGoji said:


> People can easily lie about their service animals anyway. If you ask if it's a service dog, they just say "Yes it is a service dog for diabetes or whatever" even if it really isn't. Our "power" to ask them for the truth is pretty useless to anyone who has no shame in lying about the situation.


It's true the first driver that asks the two authorized questions will serve to teach them how to answer the questions to secure the ride in the future, and there's not much you can do about that.

That type of pax really pisses me off though I really just do not want them to win with a ride like that so I think I'm going to try this from now on:

Ma'am I do not believe this is a service animal as you claim. I will take you and your dog so that you can not later state that I refused you and your animal but please be advised I will be reporting your account for suspected service animal fraud. Please know that an investigation will ensue and should your animal prove to be anything other than a federally protected service animal not only will you lose access to the uber platform for future rides but you'll also face federal and state penalties for service animal fraud, which can include, but are not limited to stiff fines, and jail time.

Do you still wish to proceed with the ride? If you do not please cancel your ride request now.

After they cancel report the rider for suspected service animal fraud.

Have it printed out or on an index card and read it to them.

What do you think @Pawtism ?


----------



## Pawtism (Aug 22, 2017)

mikes424 said:


> Last week I picked up a lady with a dog. I asked and she said it was a service dog. Talking with her she said it was a service dog, not hers but her husband's, a vet with PTSD. He preferred to stay home as much as possible. She took the dog out periodically to give it a change of scenery. Yes, I completed the ride.
> 
> My question is this. Even though it was a service dog it was not for the lady who brought it. Would I have gotten in trouble if I declined the ride?


Suze covered this very well, but just to throw my 2 cents in, generally speaking, it's the disabled handler who has the rights, not the dog itself. Suze covered most of that, so let me cover a possible exception. There could be a case where someone is acting as an agent for the disabled person, and the protection would be temporarily extended to them. The hypothetical I typically use for this is, let's say I'm bedridden in the hospital, per ADA the hospital staff does not have to (and frankly, other than bring some water or something occasionally, usually will not) care for my dog. As such, to keep her there, I'd have to have someone come take her for walks (read, potty), feed her, etc. That person would be considered my agent, for the purposes of leaving the room to take the dog out, and of course, bring her back in (dog walkers for ESAs and/or service dogs can often be protected this way as well for no pet buildings).

Having been given that, let me give you a real world example involving a cab (I don't have one for an Uber, but same deal as cab). A client of mine (for other reasons, unrelated to the crash) was in car accident (single car), fairly bad one, and when EMS got there, he was in and out of consciousness, when they were pulling him out of the car, he asked about his service dog. They hadn't seen one, and checked the car again (and presumably the surrounding area), no service dog. Not sure if he was delusional, or if there really was a service dog they couldn't find, they still needed to expedite him to the hospital, so they went. Thankfully some cops had checked for his ID and found the emergency contact list he kept in his wallet. His sister answered their call, and explained that there should be a service dog with him, described it, and came right down. Cops started looking for the dog (probably fearful it had been ejected or something), couldn't find it, when sister got there, she called for it for a while and they finally found it (thankfully just fine, it came running to the sister's voice).

After confirming the dog wasn't injured (presumably it jumped out the broken window, freaked out from the crash, we don't really know why the dog took off, but evidently it did). I'm not sure how sister got to the scene, but she didn't drive (not sure if she just didn't have a car, didn't have a license, or what, I never really had a need to know, so never asked). She now needed to take the dog to the hospital (long story that I can't go into, but client was already freaking out, and dog, needed to be there with him when he woke up, sister didn't know it yet but they'd had to sedate the client). She calls cab, cabbie actually asks the two questions (which is actually pretty rare, at least in my experience), she's honest with him, and he tries to refuse the dog. The sister really didn't know much about the law, she knew the basics, but didn't even know if she was covered or not. Luckily for her (and ultimately for my client), the police sergeant who's still on scene (and had been helping look for the dog) was well familiar with the ADA and had been an attorney previously. He informed them both that she was acting as an agent for the client (which is correct at this point), as he was currently indisposed (I don't think the sergeant knew that he'd been sedated by this point either, but clearly was not in a state, when he left, of properly caring for the dog), and that she was covered by the law (there was a state law there as well) and that he had to take her. Cabbie didn't argue with the cop and accepted that (which was good for them, but bad for me as I'd have loved to have hashed that one out,  all joking aside though, I'm glad she was able to get his dog back to him). Surprisingly the hospital gave no issues (didn't even ask her about it, as least not that she told us about, which is also a bit rare), and client got his dog back.

I told that story because it's one of those rare kind of cases, but a case where a legitimate dog, who isn't with the disabled handler, might still be protected (as an agent), and one an Uber/Lyft driver could conceivably come across. She wasn't just taking the dog out shopping, she wasn't just wanting it with her, she was legitimately taking it back to the disabled person who needed it, as they currently couldn't care for it themselves. Now, if she'd stopped for dinner on the way, say at Mickey D's theoretically, she wouldn't have been able to take it inside (as that would have been for her, not as his agent). The honor system is heavily used with service dogs, and while it's sad that so many abuse that, a case like this is where it's needed.

Now, considering the low odds of even encountering a service animal at all, what are the odds that you are going to come upon a situation like this? Pretty darn low, but you have to use some common sense with it too. If you pull up on the scene of a pretty obvious car accident. Someone tells you that the service dog is their brothers, and he was just taken to the hospital and they need to take the dog to them. Yeah, that's a ride you should probably take. Not only for human decency reasons, but if you don't, eventually (when they get out of the hospital), someone like me is going to have a blast raking you over the coals for it.  Most importantly though, simply because it's the right thing to do.



Wonkytonk said:


> It's true the first driver that asks the two authorized questions will serve to teach them how to answer the questions to secure the ride in the future, and there's not much you can do about that.
> 
> That type of pax really pisses me off though I really just do not want them to win with a ride like that so I think I'm going to try this from now on:
> 
> ...


Technically speaking, you're still willing to take them, so it's not a violation. I will point out that if it's actually a service dog, it would be very insulting, and if I were your pax, you'd definitely get a 1 star from me, just for being so insulting. I'd also point out to you that Uber can investigate away because not only is it an actual service animal, but they have as much right to ask for documentation as you do, which is none. So they are welcome to ask me the two questions as well, and I'll answer them the same, and then complain to them about your rudeness (which, as we both know, also won't amount to much either, but the 1 star will hurt you more than it will me). Any chance you had at a tip would obviously be gone too. So, while not directly illegal (as long as you actually take them if they don't cancel), not advised unless you're really sure it's not a real service dog.

That's assuming they choose to act honorably, as I would. Someone who chooses not to be honorable might cancel, tell Uber/Lyft "he didn't want to take my service dog" then you have to convince Uber/Lyft to look at your dash cam footage, after being deactivated for half a day or so, maybe they finally look at it the next day, ultimately you win, but at what cost? I suppose you could sue them, but then a judge gets to see how rude you were (assuming it is a legit service dog) on the dash cam and might decide that you both acted poorly and no one is getting squat (not an uncommon reaction if the judge feels your hands weren't clean either). Again, I can't say it's directly illegal (no law that says you have to be especially nice about it), as long as you don't push back hard enough to be equated with a refusal (or antagonize enough).


----------



## Wonkytonk (Jan 28, 2018)

Pawtism said:


> Someone who chooses not to be honorable might cancel, tell Uber/Lyft "he didn't want to take my service dog" then you have to convince Uber/Lyft to look at your dash cam footage, after being deactivated for half a day or so, maybe they finally look at it the next day, ultimately you win, but at what cost?


I'm not so much worried about the verbiage I can change that fairly trivially. And I'm not really concerned about them reporting me for refusing to take their service animal that's why I have a camera and would document the process, plus the fact they initiated the cancel works in my favor since they can't very well claim I cancelled the ride when it's as plain as day to the rep that the rider was the one who cancelled the ride.

While I won't say I'm an expert at spotting service dogs I'm fairly good at spotting entitled a-holes abusing entitlement to service animal transport for their pets and cuddle warm and fuzzy emotional support dogs. And I'm not even against taking emotional support dogs for say vets but not some lazy snooty person with a pet they paid to have their doctor declare an emotional support dog that goes around saying ******y things like My dog is a service dog and that's why I carry him in my purse ******--bag.


----------



## Pawtism (Aug 22, 2017)

Wonkytonk said:


> I'm not so much worried about the verbiage I can change that fairly trivially. And I'm not really concerned about them reporting me for refusing to take their service animal that's why I have a camera and would document the process, plus the fact they initiated the cancel works in my favor since they can't very well claim I cancelled the ride when it's as plain as day to the rep that the rider was the one who cancelled the ride.
> 
> While I won't say I'm an expert at spotting service dogs I'm fairly good at spotting entitled a-holes abusing entitlement to service animal transport for their pets and cuddle warm and fuzzy emotional support dogs. And I'm not even against taking emotional support dogs for say vets but not some lazy snooty person with a pet they paid to have their doctor declare an emotional support dog that goes around saying @@@@@@y things like My dog is a service dog and that's why I carry him in my purse @@@@@@--bag.


Yeah, if you're really sure it's not a service dog, I suppose you could get away with it, it wouldn't be directly illegal, per se.


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

Thread title incorrect
Should read
Uber driver promoted to passenger over service dog refusal


----------



## EphLux (Aug 10, 2018)

1) Have dashcam
2) Dont refuse any dogs whatsoever.
3) be happy
problem solved


----------



## Nakamichiping (Jan 20, 2018)

Acheese11 said:


> sorry you were deactivated (i'm deactivated from lyft and uber for 3 minor tickets) but come on even if the dog was very dirty, you can brush out the hair, even with damp paper towels if you have no cleaning supplies. I am also a dog walker and sometimes take the dog for rides. Sometimes I forget to wipe down where she sat. It's not that big of a deal. I don't think you should have been deactivated though!! I also don't think I should have been deactivated but I'm sure many people will disagree.
> 
> In the meantime I am doing postmates, instacart, dog walking, and medical transcription. I won't be able to make nearly as much on Lyft/Uber. From what I am reading, I probably won't even be reactivated when the tickets roll off in two months. Kinda sucks a lot.


Really!!! You are a hero. Here I am in the limbo. If I only had a hot body, no doubt I will get cash offers but even those sites have been crashed by the feds.


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

BigBadJohn said:


> The dog attacked you. You are now going to sue pax and Uber. Case closed!


I think you might be on the right track here.

If you thought the dog was a dingo, and you are able to gain the services of a creative attorney you might be able to convince them that you were frightened not for any current offspring, but the production of future babies if that hound went berserk.

Stranger things have happened.

.


----------



## Uber_Yota_916 (May 1, 2017)

One of the many rules of ride share. Do not pick up at Walmart. Never ever ever. Under any circumstance. Keep a posted note on your dash of every local Walmart address. Nothing good happens from picking up at a Walmart.


----------



## Seahawk3 (Oct 5, 2016)

What I do when I see a dog that is extremely dirty. I have fitted sheets and towels in my trunk. I tell the customer is going to be a second I got to outfit my vehicle for your dog. and then just take my time if they cancel than perfect if they don't then my car's protected.

I'm not declining their service but I am letting them know without saying anything that I don't appreciate having to carry around a dirty dog.

I have done this twice and both times the passenger canceled before I even had a chance to start my make over of my car.

If a customer cancels there's no way for them to report you as they canceled the ride themselves


----------



## ZenUber (Feb 11, 2019)

Pawtism said:


> I hate to support this view, so playing devil's advocate here. However, if it's your (not you personally Hyundai, the proverbal "you / your") stated goal to violate federal (and usually state) law, and be a general @@@@@@bag by discriminating against disabled people, etc. This probably is the best way to do it. Again, I do not endorse this, but by doing this, you might buy yourself the one chance freebie. Uber isn't stupid, they know you avoided the service dog, but because it's not clear cut (as in, you didn't have the argument with the pax about it), they may give you the one freebie (the second time you'll get deactivated, even if you really did have some kind of bathroom issue, etc.). Personally, I would endorse the asking the two questions, getting the responses and behavior on dash cam, and weeding out the fakers, while helping those who actually need their service animal plan (which is not only the ethical way to do it, but the legal way too).
> 
> However, as stated before, if it's your sole goal to make a @@@@@@ out of yourself, this is probably the best way to go about that.
> 
> ...


If someone has a filthy pet that is not fit to be in a car - and they call an Uber, knowing the driver can't legally refuse the ride - doesn't that make the pax the ****** bag?


----------



## Acheese11 (Nov 8, 2018)

Nakamichiping said:


> Really!!! You are a hero. Here I am in the limbo. If I only had a hot body, no doubt I will get cash offers but even those sites have been crashed by the feds.


i don't know what you mean ... at all -o:


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

well this topic is dumber and dead... if is a dog and you don't take him. you need to find another job.THIS IS UBERS AND LYFT FACTS.. WE HAVE NO RIGHT. 
REFUSE THE DIRTY CRUM ANIMAL WITH FLEAS...YOU WILL HAVE NO JOB. 5 YEARS ..MAYBE 5 DOGS 2 SERVICE 4 SURE


----------



## ZenUber (Feb 11, 2019)

bobby747 said:


> well this topic is dumber and dead... if is a dog and you don't take him. you need to find another job.THIS IS UBERS AND LYFT FACTS.. WE HAVE NO RIGHT.
> REFUSE THE DIRTY CRUM ANIMAL WITH FLEAS...YOU WILL HAVE NO JOB. 5 YEARS ..MAYBE 5 DOGS 2 SERVICE 4 SURE


I'll just keep canceling. But thanks for the thoughtful advice.


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

do what u got to do. u know thier stupid policy...I do wav... the dog is more important than the pax


----------



## ZenUber (Feb 11, 2019)

bobby747 said:


> do what u got to do. u know thier stupid policy...I do wav... the dog is more important than the pax


I have no idea what you're trying to say.


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

policy take the blanking dog in your car or quit...you have zero rights...understand?


----------



## CaptainToo (Dec 5, 2017)

Just carry all dogs, not worth a week deactivation for even asking a question.
..


----------



## ZenUber (Feb 11, 2019)

bobby747 said:


> policy take the blanking dog in your car or quit...you have zero rights...understand?


Why would you say that?


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

ZenUber said:


> If someone has a filthy pet that is not fit to be in a car - and they call an Uber, knowing the driver can't legally refuse the ride - doesn't that make the pax the @@@@@@ bag?


The driver CAN refuse to take pets. And even if it's a service animal, if it's actually a muddy mess, you can refuse that, too. You're not refusing the SA, you're refusing the mud/whatever. Just make sure to snap a pic first, just to CYA.


----------



## Zaarc (Jan 21, 2019)

SuzeCB said:


> even if it's a service animal, if it's actually a muddy mess, you can refuse that, too.


are you 100% sure about that? Good advice about getting pix, but the pax might not be cooperative about hanging around long enough for you to get pix of his disgusting dog.


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

again last time. we will lose 99% of the time..if pax says we did not take his service ANIMAL on uber phone support. the pictures may be to late


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

Zaarc said:


> are you 100% sure about that? Good advice about getting pix, but the pax might not be cooperative about hanging around long enough for you to get pix of his disgusting dog.


Turn the camera of your dual-cam dashcam. Or pull your phone off it's holder and hit the video button for your camera while you're still talking to them with the doors locked. You set this up BEFORE you tell them you're not taking them, and why. Full audio/video recording of the entire exchange.

Know the tools of your trade!


----------



## RabbleRouser (Apr 30, 2019)

SuzeCB said:


> Turn the camera of your dual-cam dashcam. Or pull your phone off it's holder and hit the video button for your camera while you're still talking to them with the doors locked. You set this up BEFORE you tell them you're not taking them, and why. Full audio/video recording of the entire exchange.
> 
> Know the tools of your trade!


Uber does Not review dashcam content



bobby747 said:


> do what u got to do. u know thier stupid policy...I do wav... the dog is more important than the pax


Ain't "THEIR POLICY" it's Federal Law
Uber is adhering to the L A W


----------



## UberAdrian (May 26, 2018)

Pax Collector said:


> The dog doesn't need to have a vest on and the rider doesn't need to provide documentation. You're legally allowed to ask two questions.
> 
> 1. Is this a service animal required because of a disability?
> 
> ...


Can you do the ride and later sue pax for fraud and force them to prove their animal is a service animal in court? I know you can sue anyone anytime but can you win?


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

UberAdrian said:


> Can you do the ride and later sue pax for fraud and force them to prove their animal is a service animal in court? I know you can sue anyone anytime but can you win?


Aside from answering your questions, there is no burden of proof set by the ADA that pax must fulfill.

And no, you can't win. When you take someone to court, you're doing so in order to get compensated for damages. Not so much in your case.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

RabbleRouser said:


> Uber does Not review dashcam content
> 
> 
> Ain't "THEIR POLICY" it's Federal Law
> Uber is adhering to the L A W


They do review dashcam if you go to a GLH.

Why do I have to keep saying this, over and over and over...?


----------



## BlueNOX (Apr 3, 2016)

raybjr63 said:


> Hi, not sure if anybody was ever in my situation. I have been driving for over 3.5 years and have over 7200 rides with a great 4.92 rating. I have always accepted and taken service dogs and other animals as well. Matter of fact the same week I was deactivated I had taken a dog home from a veterinarian.
> 
> My story is this one particular ride I arrived at Walmart. A woman had a large dog on a leash and it was very dirty. The dog also did not have any vest on displaying that it was a service dog. I understand the rule now and that uber may have sent the policy out but I probably like many other things accepted the agreement without reading it. I truly thought the rider needed to provide some documentation as to the fact the dog was indeed a service dog. Well because I refused this ride I am now out of luck and deactivated.
> 
> ...


You damn well know you have to take service dogs. You refused one and left a disabled pax in a jam. You deserve to be deactivated.

Omg you would of had to stop at a car wash and vacuum the car. $2 in quarters and 15-20 minutes of your time. Poor you.


----------



## ZenUber (Feb 11, 2019)

BlueNOX said:


> You damn well know you have to take service dogs. You refused one and left a disabled pax in a jam. You deserve to be deactivated.
> 
> Omg you would of had to stop at a car wash and vacuum the car. $2 in quarters and 15-20 minutes of your time. Poor you.


If the dog was muddy, it will take a lot more than $2 and 20 minutes to clean up. It's at least half a day. Your entitled attitude, snide remarks, and complete lack of consideration for the concerns of the drivers you EXPECT to service you, will get you canceled in many cases. If it continues en masses you will eventually provoke a concerted effort to change the law and the Uber rules. Because, law or no law, rule or no rule, you don't deserve service. People will fight back.


----------



## BlueNOX (Apr 3, 2016)

ZenUber said:


> If the dog was muddy, it will take a lot more than $2 and 20 minutes to clean up. It's at least half a day. Your entitled attitude, snide remarks, and complete lack of consideration for the concerns of the drivers you EXPECT to service you, will get you canceled in many cases. If it continues en masses you will eventually provoke a concerted effort to change the law and the Uber rules. Because, law or no law, rule or no rule, you don't deserve service. People will fight back.


So your going to change the ADA law? Nice. I wanna see this.

ZenUber: Hello, Me President.

President: oh hey ZenUber, hows it going. Hope your still grabbin em by the pooey out there.

ZenUber: oh yeah Mr P. Golf games good. Need to talk to ya about that annoying law for the Whiney disables dirtbags with dogs. You know, the ADA Service dog law.

President: sure ZenUber, what's up. Ya know, your my favorite driver by the way. Damn secret service keeps the pooeys to far away to grab but not you. You always let me grab your pooey.

ZenUber: Well sir, we need to exempt rideshare drivers from that. Their dogs smell like dogs and leave hair in my car.

President: like I said ZenUber, your my favorite, but even your pooey ain't that much fun to grab. Sorry to hear you got deactivated, but you have to take the dog.


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

ZenUber said:


> If the dog was muddy, it will take a lot more than $2 and 20 minutes to clean up. It's at least half a day. Your entitled attitude, snide remarks, and complete lack of consideration for the concerns of the drivers you EXPECT to service you, will get you canceled in many cases. If it continues en masses you will eventually provoke a concerted effort to change the law and the Uber rules. Because, law or no law, rule or no rule, you don't deserve service. People will fight back.


This doesn't have anything to do with ADA. If the dog is muddy, you can refuse on those grounds.


----------



## BlueNOX (Apr 3, 2016)

Demon said:


> This doesn't have anything to do with ADA. If the dog is muddy, you can refuse on those grounds.


OP doesn't state muddy, states dirty. My dog goes out in the backyard and rolls. Live in Phoenix, he gets dusty but not muddy. Further, the ADA law does not say you can refuse a muddy dog.

Carry a blanket, put it on the seat for this and deal with it.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

nickd8775 said:


> It is technically service dog fraud, kind of like using someone else's placard to park in a handicapped spot. Also, the dog might not even be a service dog, but an emotional support dog, because its purpose is to comfort someone with PTSD


How would that be fraud? The lady told the truth. You didn't ask if it was her service dog or what tasks it performed for HER.

There are plenty of service dogs for PTSD. They don't just "comfort."


----------



## Tom Oldman (Feb 2, 2019)

raybjr63 said:


> Hi, not sure if anybody was ever in my situation. I have been driving for over 3.5 years and have over 7200 rides with a great 4.92 rating. I have always accepted and taken service dogs and other animals as well. Matter of fact the same week I was deactivated I had taken a dog home from a veterinarian.
> 
> My story is this one particular ride I arrived at Walmart. A woman had a large dog on a leash and it was very dirty. The dog also did not have any vest on displaying that it was a service dog. I understand the rule now and that uber may have sent the policy out but I probably like many other things accepted the agreement without reading it. I truly thought the rider needed to provide some documentation as to the fact the dog was indeed a service dog. Well because I refused this ride I am now out of luck and deactivated.
> 
> ...


I don't know how you can get reactivated but a new gig is getting the attention of many rideshare drivers: 
Amazon Flex
You may have to join a waiting list but it seems to be a much better and reliable income. You can use your own car or drive one of theirs. Try it. It may be work out for you.
Good luck


----------



## Nugrezo (Jun 7, 2020)

raybjr63 said:


> Hi, not sure if anybody was ever in my situation. I have been driving for over 3.5 years and have over 7200 rides with a great 4.92 rating. I have always accepted and taken service dogs and other animals as well. Matter of fact the same week I was deactivated I had taken a dog home from a veterinarian.
> 
> My story is this one particular ride I arrived at Walmart. A woman had a large dog on a leash and it was very dirty. The dog also did not have any vest on displaying that it was a service dog. I understand the rule now and that uber may have sent the policy out but I probably like many other things accepted the agreement without reading it. I truly thought the rider needed to provide some documentation as to the fact the dog was indeed a service dog. Well because I refused this ride I am now out of luck and deactivated.
> 
> ...


I am wondering if your account is reactivated ?



JimKE said:


> One straight *refusal* to take a service animal is automatic and permanent deactivation. Zero tolerance.
> 
> If there is no clear-cut _refusal_ to take a service animal, just two "credible complaints" are also an automatic death sentence...with "credible" being in the eyes of Uber.
> 
> If you're still driving, you've just been lucky not to draw any complaints. Don't push your luck!


This is not true , uber web side says exactly like this : 
If Uber receives plausible complaints on more than one occasion from riders that a particular driver refused to transport a rider with a service animal, that driver will be permanently prevented from using the Driver app, regardless of the justification offered by the driver.



Nugrezo said:


> I am wondering if your account is reactivated ?
> 
> 
> This is not true , uber web side says exactly like this :
> If Uber receives plausible complaints on more than one occasion from riders that a particular driver refused to transport a rider with a service animal, that driver will be permanently prevented from using the Driver app, regardless of the justification offered by the driver.


It is clearly says that more than one occasion from riders which means you still have a chance your account deactivation unless no more than one complain


----------



## The Jax (Apr 17, 2018)

Seamus said:


> OR, if they catch you by surprise and you are already stopped shout OMG MY CAR IS STARTING TO OVERHEAT I HAVE TO GO! cancel.


Now thats funny! Hahaha


----------



## tryingforthat5star (Mar 12, 2017)

As soon as I see a dog I just drive by and look the other way like I can't find the person and hit cancel lmao..simple as that.


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

tryingforthat5star said:


> As soon as I see a dog I just drive by and look the other way like I can't find the person and hit cancel lmao..simple as that.


Enjoy deactivation.


----------



## Lute Byrt (Feb 20, 2020)

Sending a thank you to Uber should be done immediately...They did you a huge favor, you do not realize it yet...


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Ribak said:


> Six months ago, I consistently stopped taking any pets. Still driving.


I predict a short career for you.



Ribak said:


> It depends on how you "refuse"
> 
> install the silent whistle APP on your phone. Even the best trained dogs will start whimpering in pain.
> keep signage handy in your car "I love dogs....they're delicious"
> ...


I hope you are deactivated permanently ASAP, and that you accidentally break your finger when you slam your door on it.


----------



## Acheese11 (Nov 8, 2018)

I have a question ... two weeks ago I deactivated myself from philly Uber eats so I could reapply in Jersey since i decided to stay local ... I just called and Uber had a recorded message saying my application was not approved but there is no background check in checkr. I’m wondering if they even sent a background check and maybe that message is bc I was deactivated?

I have 2 points currently so it should have been fine, but the other issue is I had moved and never received notification of surcharges so my license was suspended and I had no idea until I was pulled over. (The cop gave me a seatbelt ticket Does this mAtter?). I paid all fees immediately and was restored. Do you think this crapola made me not be approved?

(I had been living with my mom and when I moved I had my mail forwarded but she held onto all the legal mail for over a year! she finally gave all my mail to my sister to give to me and there was so much important mail like checks I ordered and had to reorder and just other crap that I would have needed.)


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

tryingforthat5star said:


> As soon as I see a dog I just drive by and look the other way like I can't find the person and hit cancel lmao..simple as that.


At some point, someone with a service dog is going to complain that you drove by him because he had a service dog. Bet that Uber/Lyft will believe him and not you.

There have been complaints on these boards from drivers whom Lyft/Uber de-activated in this manner. Another one that has appeared has been the driver who drove by ____________________(fill in appropriate minority, here). The customer subsequently complained that the driver kept going because he is ____________________(fill in same minority, here). Uber/Lyft believed the customer, so, they de-activated the driver.

Uber/Lyft have not de-activated you only because no one has complained Y-E-T. If someone does, you will be another Original Poster one board down, on the Complaints Boards, of a topic: "De-Activated over fake service dog, so unfair"


----------



## kc ub'ing! (May 27, 2016)

Acheese11 said:


> when I moved I had my mail forwarde


Was a dog delivering your mail! Cuz you know that's the topic of this thread. Dogs 6 pages. You just gonna shoe horn your issue in any ol thread? That's an unusual thing to do.


----------



## Acheese11 (Nov 8, 2018)

Lol it was also about being deactivated. Isn’t everything on the internet odd?


----------

